

Jamendo geeks solve the hidden Chrome OS equation (and win a Cr-48 netbook) - stanklimoff
http://blog.jamendo.com/2010/12/10/jamendo-geeks-solve-the-hidden-chrome-os-equation/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
The original blog entry was submitted here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1992804>

For thos who are interested in this item, there's _lots_ of discussion there
already.

